

Giving the 'unconscious' a voice  - dimas
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20527463.500-giving-the-unconscious-a-voice.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Earlier submissions, same story, different sources:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1100790>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1099274>

